# Orange-Eye Blue Tiger



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

Got a pretty good shot at one of my really dark orange-eye blue tigers that I thought I would share.


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL...I am still learning how to post photos without doing it as an attachment. Guess I'll try that later.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

im lookin to buy some of these soon. where did you get them? how much did you pay per shrimp? thanks


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

it very nice and special ~
thanks for sharing


----------

